# New guard llama! (Pics!)



## rochelesmit (Oct 2, 2015)

Wanted to share a pic of our new guard, Dalai Llama.  we are picking her up next weekend!
We just bought 5 goats for our new farm on 35 acres here in Larkspur, CO. We need something to help deter daytime coyotes, and reallllllly don't want to get a LGD. 
Hoping she does well with the goats. Currently she is with two older llamas and they guard an alpaca herd.
I'm building a 50'x50' pen made of hog panels just outside of the barn and will split it in two with field fence. Will keep goats on one side and her on the other to get them used to eachother and their new home before letting them out in the pastures. (Also need to get some electric fence up around pasture to help deter coyotes as well) 
All the animals will be locked up in the barn at night, we have not only coyotes, but bears, and lions in our neck of the woods.
Fingers crossed it all works out!
The farm



And Dalai


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome! Glad you joined us.  Cute addition you are getting!  What type of goats do you have?


----------



## rochelesmit (Oct 2, 2015)

I have four Nigerians and one LaMancha!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome from my little piece of Arklahoma.  the llama is to cute.  i hope she works out as a good guardian.  your lamancha looks so much my doe Jayne, plain Jayne actually but i don't tell her that i think she is plain..  she's just brown, plain brown.  the nigies are cuties too.  and the farm is just beautiful.


----------



## rochelesmit (Oct 2, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> Welcome from my little piece of Arklahoma.  the llama is to cute.  i hope she works out as a good guardian.  your lamancha looks so much my doe Jayne, plain Jayne actually but i don't tell her that i think she is plain..  she's just brown, plain brown.  the nigies are cuties too.  and the farm is just beautiful.



I love that name! Plain Jayne! I'm very into color in my goats but when I met her, I fell in love with her super sweet personality and I had to have her! (Plus her dam and grand dam both milk 1 1/2 gallons a day)


----------



## animalmom (Oct 3, 2015)

Your Dalai is a dolly!  Best wishes that she work out just like you want.  Your Nigis are beautiful, but I'm partial to the little critters.

A big welcome to BYH!  Looks like you'll fit in just fine with the rest of us animal folk.  Sit a spell, put your feet up and grab that there iced tea.  Love your barn!  Your place looks lovely.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 3, 2015)

Best wishes for the protection of your herd. You have such beautiful land there, and I love the name you picked out!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 3, 2015)

thought i would send you a picture of miss Jayne so you could judge for yourself.  this picture makes her look narrow across the chest but she really isn't.   was at the farmers market this morning and some folks there had an adult female llama and two young males.  they were trying to sell the youngsters, they were awfully cute.


----------



## rochelesmit (Oct 7, 2015)

They have the same white foot! Only difference is my girl has a small white spot on her head. I pick her up on Sunday, can't wait!!!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 9, 2015)

hope you love her as much as i love my munchies


----------

